# Paph (Alma Gavaert x Tuxedo Junction) x Purple Velvet



## Renegayde (Nov 1, 2008)

I got some seedlings a while back from a vendor on e-bay......one of the seedlings was in a 2.5" pot and had two growths.....I had not yet repotted it and decided to do so the other day.....while repotting it I discovered that instead of a two growth seedling it appears to actually be two seperate seedlings...however I am wondering if the second smaller seedling is the same as the bigger seedling.......the smaller seedling had grown from VERY deep in the pot and appeared to be growing from what I would describe as a chunk sort of like a piece of a stem from another plant......should I label it the same as the large growth? I have included some photos

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 1, 2008)

Why wouldn't you? One would expect it's the same cross.


----------



## Renegayde (Nov 1, 2008)

normally I would not think twice about it but the way the smaller growth had come from so deep in the pot makes me wonder where it would have started from......as the large growth was not that deep in the pot and the smaller growth was against the side of the pot and the large growth was more centered.......seeing if I have a pic of the seedling before I repotted it....here are a couple of pics of them growing together


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 1, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> normally I would not think twice about it but the way the smaller growth had come from so deep in the pot makes me wonder where it would have started from......as the large growth was not that deep in the pot and the smaller growth was against the side of the pot and the large growth was more centered.......seeing if I have a pic of the seedling before I repotted it....here are a couple of pics of them growing together



Most likely just another smaller seedling that got buried in the potting proccess and took a while to grow to the surface. It's a survivor, give it some time and it will catch up with its bigger brother. Might be good breeding stock.


----------



## Candace (Nov 1, 2008)

It's way overpotted, though. I would put it in a much smaller pot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2008)

Maudiae crosses are notorious for throwing off shoots from deep down on the mother plant's structure. Creating these "loose" seedlings. Most likely a clone of the bigger one.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Both are great healthy plants, nevertheless... Great buy!  I agree with Candace.. The smaller seedling should be repotted into a smaller pot, unless it already has such a large root system...


----------



## Renegayde (Nov 1, 2008)

the "pot" the smaller seedling is in is a cup that is 2.25" w x 3" tall......the next size smaller "pot" that I have is 2" w x 2.25" tall.....I think I used the slightly taller one because the seedling was sort of tall and gangly after growing from so far down in the pot it shared with the larger seedling....I will unpot it tomorrow and see if it will go into the smaller pot.

Paphioboy....LOL I guess it was $1.99 well spent as far as the seedlings go....just have to wait for the blooming now I guess


Todd


----------



## Corbin (Nov 1, 2008)

I am wondering about your mix. It looks like it's just rocky dirt.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2008)

> LOL I guess it was $1.99 well spent as far as the seedlings go....just have to wait for the blooming now I guess



Did you say $2 for a paph..? :crazy: :drool: I would have bought a dozen of them, if I were you...


----------



## Renegayde (Nov 2, 2008)

Corbin....its a mix of Aussie Gold and KK Special Orchid Mix.....the KK Mix 
Includes Coco Husk chips, Diatomite, Sponge-rock, and Charcoal. The Aussie Gold is Diatomite, Coir Fiber, Charcoal and Perlite....basically I just mix them together equal parts Aussie Gold and the KK Mix

Todd


----------



## Renegayde (Nov 2, 2008)

here is a pic of the seedling not potted up


----------



## Corbin (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> here is a pic of the seedling not potted up


Yup, look like an off shoot from the mother plant to me


----------

